# الدرس الرابع : الضمائر وأسماء الإستفهام في اللغة السريانية



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*






 الدرس الرابع : الضمائر وأسماء الإستفهام في اللغة  السريانية* 







*بعد أن تعلمنا في الدروس  الثلاث الماضية الأحرف والحركات وأمثلة عنها ومن ثم التدرب على كتابة نص عربي بأحرف  سريانية يتضمن الدرس الرابع في تعليم اللغة السريانية الضمائر المنفصلة للمذكر  والمؤنث وضمائر الملكية بالإضافة لأسماء الإستفهام مترجمين مع اللفظ للغتين العربية  والإنكليزية.*​ 

















 *الدرس الاول من تعليم اللغه السريانيه

الدرس الثاني من تعليم اللغه السريانيه**

الدرس الثالث من تعليم اللغه السريانيه* 


*إعداد : الأب القس يوحنا عبدالله   الزكيمي*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

الشكر لمجهودك بسم الصليب

سلام الرب معك


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

*مع انه حروفه شكلها معقدنى هههههه بس حلو النطق فى كتير شبه العربى مش صعب زى كم ومتى *
*مش يا عسل منتظرين المزيد*


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الشكر لمجهودك بسم الصليب
> 
> سلام الرب معك



*شكرا اخي لمرورك الغالي *
​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *مع انه حروفه شكلها معقدنى هههههه بس حلو النطق فى كتير شبه العربى مش صعب زى كم ومتى *
> *مش يا عسل منتظرين المزيد*




*شكرا حبيبتي لمرورك المميز والغالي *

*وانا عني حاسا انو صعب جدا ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

بكتب ( ميرسى ) جات ( مش ) معلش اصل لما حد بيكلمنى فى حاجة وانا بكتب بكتب الى بيقوله واختى عاملة معايا الواجب هههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> بكتب ( ميرسى ) جات ( مش ) معلش اصل لما حد بيكلمنى فى حاجة وانا بكتب بكتب الى بيقوله واختى عاملة معايا الواجب هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههه عااادي يا قمر بتحصل معي كتير لما الاولاد بيكلموني *

*ولسا انا عندي جورج كل ما بكتب بيجي يغلس عليا ويكبس في الكيبورد هههههههههه*

*يعني متعوده فولا يهمك هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا*

**** بسم الصليب ****

*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------

